# Memory Lane Classics 2018



## Freqman1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Ok so officially the swap doesn't start until tomorrow. Unofficially I think we are in full swing. If ya ain't here you are missing a good one! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks for the pics Shawn. Any info on this G&J?


----------



## catfish (Apr 25, 2018)

Great day @ memory lane!!!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 25, 2018)

GREAT STUFF AND PICS.
THANKS,
WES


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 25, 2018)

Sweet! Loving that CWC Flat Tank.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 25, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Ok so officially the swap doesn't start until tomorrow. Unofficially I think we are in full swing. If ya ain't here you are missing a good one! V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 795197 View attachment 795198 View attachment 795199 View attachment 795200 View attachment 795201 View attachment 795202 View attachment 795203 View attachment 795204 View attachment 795205 View attachment 795206 View attachment 795208 View attachment 795209 View attachment 795210 View attachment 795211 View attachment 795212 View attachment 795213



Thanks for the photos. Any more of the Franklin? Barry


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 25, 2018)

barnyguey said:


> Thanks for the photos. Any more of the Franklin? Barry



just this one...


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 25, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> just this one...
> View attachment 795315



Thank you sir! Barry


----------



## 1817cent (Apr 25, 2018)

Fabulous pictures.  Wish I was there!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 26, 2018)

@fordmike65


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 795428 @fordmike65



What is that one.  Great colors


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 795428 @fordmike65



I'm in love!....But appartently she's high maintainence....The hot ones always are


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> What is that one.  Great colors



G&J


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm in love!....But appartently she's high maintainence....The hot ones always are



Here’s the one I’m In love with...my wife is too


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 26, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 795460
> Here’s the one I’m In love with...my wife is too



What were they asking for the *blue* twin 50?


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 26, 2018)

Not 100% sure I’ll look into it. 


Robertriley said:


> What were they asking for the *blue* twin 50?


----------



## partsguy (Apr 26, 2018)

I SO WISH I could make this one. But, with a new job and no time off, I am out again.


----------



## Barto (Apr 26, 2018)

WOW, Some really nice stuff there!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 26, 2018)

Great pics! How much is the canti green schwinn badged as a Franklin?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2018)

PlasticNerd said:


> Great pics! How much is the canti green schwinn badged as a Franklin?



Sold yesterday for $125


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 26, 2018)

Are those Franklin badges hard to come by?


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 26, 2018)

Hol


fordmike65 said:


> Sold yesterday for $125
> 
> View attachment 795668



Holy crap!!!  I would think it would be 3-400 !!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 26, 2018)

Wish I could have gone!! Double your money and sell it to me !!!! Heck, triple your money


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Apr 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Sold yesterday for $125
> 
> View attachment 795668



Dang, that seems cheap!


----------



## mike j (Apr 26, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Dang, that seems cheap!



It may be a reflection of the norm.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Apr 26, 2018)

These are not Cali prices boys!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Thursday...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Some more Thursday


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 26, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Sold yesterday for $125
> 
> View attachment 795668



Not sure how true that was.


----------



## buickmike (Apr 26, 2018)

How much was the red Canti   with dual headlights chrome rack?
 Boy that tricycle in the background sure does look lonely.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 26, 2018)

Call me crazy but my favorite bike at memory lane goes too....the white/green lincoln. This bike is truly a work of art!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 26, 2018)

buickmike said:


> How much was the red Canti   with dual headlights chrome rack?
> Boy that tricycle in the background sure does look lonely.



I think it had a price tag of 5800$


----------



## buickmike (Apr 26, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I think it had a price tag of 5800$




I'm gonna have to pick a cheaper hobby. Thanks


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 26, 2018)

That Colson with the double cushioner is pretty neat! 

Anyone know the prices on the CWC flat tank, red Huffman Top Flite, and Shelby no nose?


----------



## tech549 (Apr 27, 2018)

anyone know who owns the elgin falcon and how much?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 795793 View attachment 795794 View attachment 795795 View attachment 795796 View attachment 795797 View attachment 795798Call me crazy but my favorite bike at memory lane goes too....the white/green lincoln. This bike is truly a work of art!



Is that Jason’s Lincoln Autocycle?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for all the great pics guys!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 27, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Is that Jason’s Lincoln Autocycle?



His old one. Now belongs to @Maskadeo (mike)


----------



## buck hughes (Apr 27, 2018)

picked up this neat Irish Mail.


----------



## Herman (Apr 27, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> That Colson with the double cushioner is pretty neat!
> 
> Anyone know the prices on the CWC flat tank, red Huffman Top Flite, and Shelby no nose?



The CWC flat tank bike was $3200


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 27, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 795927



No you didn’t!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 27, 2018)

Oh man. Wow. I mean, geez. 

Sigh.....


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 27, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> No you didn’t![/QUOTE





Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 795984
> 
> Oh man. Wow. I mean, geez.
> 
> Sigh.....



i think 4900 lmao.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 27, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> i think 4900 lmao.




:eek:


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 27, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 795927



Cool bikes! What do the badges say? Barry


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 27, 2018)

Hudson’s and Union Jack


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 27, 2018)

Anyone have prices on these three and if they remain? If so PM me please.

Thanks,

Nate

Western Flyer against trailer...





This Huffman





and this Huffman


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 27, 2018)

and this Huffman

View attachment 796068[/QUOTE]

The top flyte is mine and 4,200
I've still got it and will get better pics and details up soon.
Chris


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks Chris that looks like a super nice one!

What make/badge is the cigar tanked bike to the left? Really cool too!

Hope you guys are all having a great show!

N

PS has any one seen any Peanut Tanked bikes or Peanut Tanks for Sale?


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 27, 2018)

my buddy at this show has this thing. And the guy next to him has a semi complEte one. If this is what your talking peanut tank. 

What make/badge is the cigar tanked bike to the left? Really cool too!

Hope you guys are all having a great show!

N

PS has any one seen any Peanut Tanked bikes or Peanut Tanks for Sale?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Friday...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 27, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Thanks Chris that looks like a super nice one!
> 
> What make/badge is the cigar tanked bike to the left? Really cool too!




LaSalle badged Schwinn C-model from the looks of it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 27, 2018)

A few more Friday


----------



## Kato (Apr 27, 2018)

Has anyone seen this one show up today........?
I think it's a 36-37 Columbia I'm trying to work a deal on.


----------



## Krakatoa (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice looking Colson frame in the group shot!


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 27, 2018)

Krakatoa said:


> Nice looking Colson frame in the group shot!
> 
> View attachment 796146



Yeah...I got a teaser shot last night & got my hopes up. Long gone...


----------



## Beads (Apr 27, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Friday...
> 
> View attachment 796104 View attachment 796105 View attachment 796106 View attachment 796107 View attachment 796108 View attachment 796109 View attachment 796110 View attachment 796111 View attachment 796112 View attachment 796113 View attachment 796114




Shawn,
You buying everything you touch.....stem,compass..etc. Nice score.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 27, 2018)

Any G519s


----------



## spoker (Apr 27, 2018)

no pics of 55 corvette front rack?


----------



## stezell (Apr 27, 2018)

I guess I'm a glutton for punishment, because I keep coming back to look at the pics you all are posting, lol!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2018)

Maskadeo said:


> View attachment 796176 View attachment 796177




This must be the set up for the bonfire.


----------



## the tinker (Apr 27, 2018)

Just returned home from M.L. Really big this year. Jammed in there like sardines. Lots of awesome bikes and parts for sale. Thanks to Shawn for the photos and taking the group picture of the Cabers that were there. Many more not pictured. The weather was perfect!


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2018)

weather was great, lots of fun meeting people from the CABE here in person. the Memory Lane auction was LOADED with parts, you will probably start to see them on eBay and the CABE classifieds soon.


----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 27, 2018)

Everybody went to the auction instead of buying parts from people! Good thing for LaRoe’s!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 27, 2018)

That looks like my garage. 
I've already got hub parts up the wazoo.
I like the jeweled motorbike tank that Catfish picked up, while everybody else was bidding for boxes of brake arms. Lol!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Maskadeo (Apr 27, 2018)

Catfish was the winner


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2018)

there were some nice ladies bikes available.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2018)

these guys were serving 5 speed Corvette under glass.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 27, 2018)

just got back from memory lane weather was good got a lot of pictures , had a good visit with cabe  member  cob good guy to talk to . we all had a lot of fun !!!!! from bicycle larry


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 27, 2018)

two of my favorite Schwinn straight bars.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 27, 2018)

more pictures


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 27, 2018)

Geebus Ed, did you buy it or deliver it at birth? How much does it weigh? That dude behind you seems unimpressed. I’m impressed.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 27, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 796425
> 
> Geebus Ed, did you buy it or deliver it at birth? How much does it weigh? That dude behind you seems unimpressed. I’m impressed.



Are you kidding me!? Where the heck was that. Maybe I shoulda stayed a little longer!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 27, 2018)

That tank would look so good on this one


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 28, 2018)

some stuff I took back from memory lane the two bikes are going to gary and carrol . thee other stuff is mine , thanks for all thee pictures this year I have more that I will send out later from bicycle larry


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 28, 2018)

Holy cow some truly amazing bikes! Congrats to all who bought something great!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 28, 2018)

I got so many pictures as allways , so bare with me!!!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 28, 2018)

hers more .


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 28, 2018)

more


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 28, 2018)

Hey there little buddy, you should come live with me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> View attachment 796571
> 
> Hey there little buddy, you should come live with me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2018)

Any info on this lil lady?? Please PM me.


----------



## Bender (Apr 28, 2018)

You guys have all the fun wish I was there .... looking for a set of Shelby fenders  with Bent braces like these ... pm me
Thanks Steve


----------



## bicyclebuff (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for the tomahawk bike stem, well worth the wait


----------



## jimbo53 (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks to all the picture posters. All us poor sots that couldn't make it are drooling over ourselves...


----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 28, 2018)

Man I need that tank !!!!!! 







Freqman1 said:


> A few more Friday
> 
> View attachment 796115 View attachment 796116 View attachment 796117 View attachment 796118 View attachment 796119 View attachment 796120 View attachment 796121 View attachment 796122 View attachment 796123 View attachment 796124 View attachment 796125


----------



## higgens (Apr 28, 2018)

Anyone know if this girls Dayton is still available or want to resell it to me at a higher price   I need the parts to finish mine


----------



## higgens (Apr 28, 2018)

@fordmike65 looks like it’s Nate’s bike @npence


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 28, 2018)

a few more pictures from bicycle larry


----------



## npence (Apr 28, 2018)

That is my bike. What all do you need?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 28, 2018)

higgens said:


> @fordmike65 looks like it’s Nate’s bike @npence



Yeah, spoke to him earlier. She's sold


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 28, 2018)

Didn’t get a ton of pics but here are some more! Great time! Great people! 

Frank 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerbluz (Apr 29, 2018)

Great meet, great people. Picked up several nice bike projects. Was nice to meet a few cabe members, and see others again. This swap set an awfully high bar. Thanks to all who posted pictures.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 29, 2018)

Anyone know who bought the restored girls twinflex that bob u did?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 29, 2018)

*THE LAST DAYS OF MEMORY LANE CLASSICS*
LET US ALL NOT TO FORGET THE MEMORY OF LARRY BUSCH AND TO SAY THANKS
TO HARV, LISA AND ALL THE STAFF FOR ALL THESE GREAT MEETS AND HOSPITALITY
OVER ALL THE THESE YEARS THAT WE HAVE ENJOYED MEMORY LANE CLASSICS.
PLEASE JOIN US AND SIGN ON.........
THANKS
WES PINCHOT
RED DAVIS


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks for all of you who posted pictures!  Great time for me, I met many people who share the passion both CABE members and none members.

I came home with one bike a 20" early teens Elgin  Junior, and a trike, the better deals were completed and basically delivered to ML before the show began.  There were some beauty's to be had but no time to dwell or they were snatched up.

I did get some advertising stuff, some smalls and plenty of NOS lights.  I'll post my stuff during the week.

Mike


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Apr 29, 2018)

holy smokes! that's a lot of bicycle stuff. 

thanks for posting.


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Apr 30, 2018)

I didn't have the cabbage for any big boy bikes- but I still didn't want to walk away empty handed... picked up 


 this coppertone pretty cheap.


----------

